# Pensacola International



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Exactly what are the rules according to IGFA. If you have a dead fish secured to the side of your boat, can you call a rig to have them winch it in your boat? If not can you use your own winch if it is attached to your boat? Any estimate on how many boats in this thing? Thanks.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Still a little early yet but they usually have a pretty good turn out.


----------

